# detect memory leak

## Joseph_sys

How to test/detect memory leak?

I have a small box (Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz - 4-core CPU) that runs 7/24 and it usually last only 2-3 days and it hangs up.

Is it a memory problem?  Power is provided via external adapter.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
```

----------

## Ant P.

Post dmesg output. Some BIOSes on Atom boards have outdated microcode that can lead to a crash, the kernel prints a warning when it detects this.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Post dmesg output. Some BIOSes on Atom boards have outdated microcode that can lead to a crash, the kernel prints a warning when it detects this.

 

Thanks for the input, Here it is: 

```
fd # dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (root@clinic) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #3 SMP Tue May 3 17:13:22 MDT 2011

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3  i915.modeset=1  acpi_enforce_resources=lax

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f5c8000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5c8000 - 000000007f5d4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f5d4000 - 000000007f660000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f660000 - 000000007f6f0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6f0000 - 000000007f6f3000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6f3000 - 000000007f6ff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6ff000 - 000000007f700000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f700 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 080000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07F700000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 07F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 0FFFF0000 mask 0FFFF0000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   4 base 0FFF87000 mask 0FFFFF000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   5 base 0FFF88000 mask 0FFFFC000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f5c8000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f5c8000 - 000000007f5d4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f5d4000 - 000000007f660000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f660000 - 000000007f6f0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f6f0000 - 000000007f6f3000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f6f3000 - 000000007f6ff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f6ff000 - 000000007f700000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000f0000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fe200] fe200

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000007f700000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 007f600000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  007f600000 - 007f700000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 7f700000 @ 16000-1a000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fe020 00014 (v00 INTEL )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 000000007f6fd038 00038 (v01 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 000000007f6fc000 00074 (v01 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 000000007f6f7000 045EC (v01 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 000000007f6a3000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 000000007f6f6000 00078 (v01 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WDDT 000000007f6f5000 00040 (v01 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 000000007f6f4000 0003C (v01 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 000000007f6f3000 000A6 (v32 INTEL  D945GLF2 000000E5 MSFT 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007f700000

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007f700000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000001c4c1c0 - 0000000001c511bf]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880002600000-ffff8800041fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[5] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000008f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f5c8

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f5d4 -> 0x0007f660

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f6f0 -> 0x0007f6f3

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007f6ff -> 0x0007f700

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 521687

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3911 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 7081 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 510639 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [18000 - 187ff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000007f5c8000 - 000000007f5d4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000007f660000 - 000000007f6f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000007f6f3000 - 000000007f6ff000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff880001e00000 s80320 r8192 d22080 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s80320 r8192 d22080 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 514550

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3  i915.modeset=1  acpi_enforce_resources=lax

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Subtract (51 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0001000000 - 0001c4b738]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001c4c000 - 0001c4c1aa]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 00000fe200]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #4 [00000fe200 - 00000fe210]    MP-table mpf

[    0.000000]   #5 [00000fe250 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #6 [00000fe210 - 00000fe250]    MP-table mpc

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000010000 - 0000012000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #8 [0000012000 - 0000016000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #9 [0000016000 - 0000018000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #10 [0001c4c1c0 - 0001c511c0]       NODE_DATA

[    0.000000]   #11 [0001c511c0 - 0001c521c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [0001c4b740 - 0001c4b8c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [0002453000 - 0002454000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [0002454000 - 0002455000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [0002600000 - 0004200000]        MEMMAP 0

[    0.000000]   #16 [0001c4b8c0 - 0001c4ba40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [0001c521c0 - 0001c5e1c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [0001c5f000 - 0001c60000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [0001c4ba40 - 0001c4ba83]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [0001c4bac0 - 0001c4bd98]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [0001c4bdc0 - 0001c4be28]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [0001c4be40 - 0001c4bea8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [0001c4bec0 - 0001c4bf28]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [0001c4bf40 - 0001c4bfa8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [0001c5e1c0 - 0001c5e228]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [0001c5e240 - 0001c5e2a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [0001c5e2c0 - 0001c5e328]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [0001c5e340 - 0001c5e3a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [0001c5e3c0 - 0001c5e428]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [0001c5e440 - 0001c5e4a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [0001c5e4c0 - 0001c5e528]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [0001c5e540 - 0001c5e5a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [0001c4bfc0 - 0001c4bfe0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [0001c5e5c0 - 0001c5e5e0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [0001c5e600 - 0001c5e620]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [0001c5e640 - 0001c5e660]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [0001c5e680 - 0001c5e6bb]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [0001c5e6c0 - 0001c5e6fb]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [0001e00000 - 0001e1b000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [0001e80000 - 0001e9b000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [0001f00000 - 0001f1b000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [0001f80000 - 0001f9b000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [0001c5e700 - 0001c5e708]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [0001c5e740 - 0001c5e748]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [0001c5e780 - 0001c5e790]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [0001c5e7c0 - 0001c5e7e0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [0001c5e800 - 0001c5e930]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #48 [0001c5e940 - 0001c5e990]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #49 [0001c5e9c0 - 0001c5ea10]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #50 [0001c60000 - 0001c68000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Memory: 2044900k/2087936k available (5223k kernel code, 1188k absent, 41848k reserved, 5872k data, 612k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000]    Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:712

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1596.223 MHz processor.

[    0.002015] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3192.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=1596223)

[    0.003008] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.003168] Security Framework initialized

[    0.003280] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003399] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.003877] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.006189] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.007260] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.007757] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.007875] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.008026] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.008196] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.008301] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.008405] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.008517] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.008630] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.008737] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.008924] ... version:                3

[    0.009007] ... bit width:              40

[    0.009113] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.009221] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.009330] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.009439] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.010006] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.010179] ACPI: Core revision 20100702

[    0.020154] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.021248] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.031375] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.031999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.102999] TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

[    0.102999] Measured 108 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.102999] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.103297]  #2 #3 Ok.

[    0.245108] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.245219] Total of 4 processors activated (13085.99 BogoMIPS).

[    0.246172] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 5872 bytes left

[    0.247355] Time: 16:54:33  Date: 04/16/12

[    0.248124] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.249061] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.250072] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-7f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.250261] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.288252] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.316197] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.318797] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.323692] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.323808] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.324012] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.341305] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.341425] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.344498] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.349782] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.349894] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.350010] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.350195] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]

[    0.350375] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.350556] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xf0000000]

[    0.350834] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0x90200000-0x9027ffff]

[    0.350846] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x20e0-0x20e7]

[    0.350858] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff pref]

[    0.350870] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0x90280000-0x902bffff]

[    0.350985] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0x902c0000-0x902c3fff 64bit]

[    0.351077] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351086] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.351182] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351190] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.351307] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351315] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.351411] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351419] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.351495] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x2080-0x209f]

[    0.351586] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x2060-0x207f]

[    0.351674] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x2040-0x205f]

[    0.351763] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x2020-0x203f]

[    0.351837] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0x902c4000-0x902c43ff]

[    0.351922] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351930] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.352152] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.352172] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0400-0x047f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.352363] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0500-0x053f] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.352479] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0680 (mask 007f)

[    0.352722] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x20d8-0x20df]

[    0.352737] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x20f4-0x20f7]

[    0.352752] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x20d0-0x20d7]

[    0.352766] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x20f0-0x20f3]

[    0.352781] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x20b0-0x20bf]

[    0.352845] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x20c8-0x20cf]

[    0.352859] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x20ec-0x20ef]

[    0.352872] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x20c0-0x20c7]

[    0.352886] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x20e8-0x20eb]

[    0.352899] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x20a0-0x20af]

[    0.352939] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.352947] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.353038] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x2000-0x201f]

[    0.353175] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

[    0.353211] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0x90100000-0x90100fff 64bit]

[    0.353237] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0x90000000-0x9000ffff 64bit pref]

[    0.353255] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.353305] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.353311] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.353320] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.355031] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.355150] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.355159] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90100000-0x901fffff]

[    0.355170] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0x900fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.355268] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.355381] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.355390] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.355402] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.355457] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.355568] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.355577] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.355588] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.355669] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355783] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.355792] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.355803] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.355811] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355818] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355825] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355833] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355840] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355848] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xf0000000] (subtractive decode)

[    0.355881] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.356365] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

[    0.356887] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.357064] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

[    0.357215] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.370202] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.370743] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.371521] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.372093] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.372625] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.373197] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.373845] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.374484] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.375093] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.375236] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.376054] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.376143] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.376143] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.377038] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.377129] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.378063] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.378151] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.378256] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.378374] Expanded resource reserved due to conflict with PCI Bus 0000:00

[    0.379009] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000008f000 - 000000000008ffff 

[    0.379017] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f5c8000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.379025] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f660000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.379032] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f6f3000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.379039] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f700000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.379167] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.379184] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.379288] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.380045] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.380318] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.380326] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.380441] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.380644] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.385074] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.402919] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.403090] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.411203] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.411317] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.411454] system 00:01: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.411568] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    0.411681] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.411793] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.411906] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.412044] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.412157] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.412270] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed99fff] has been reserved

[    0.412382] system 00:01: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] has been reserved

[    0.412495] system 00:01: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.412620] system 00:06: [io  0x0500-0x053f] has been reserved

[    0.412732] system 00:06: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.412844] system 00:06: [io  0x0680-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    0.417973] pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.418237] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xf8000000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.418354] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf8200000-0xf83fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.418544] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.418656] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x90020000-0x9003ffff pref]

[    0.418843] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.418954] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.419088] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90100000-0x901fffff]

[    0.419203] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0x900fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.419393] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.419501] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.419614] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.419724] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.419839] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.419949] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.420076] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.420186] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf8200000-0xf83fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.420369] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.420474] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.420582] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.420688] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.420816]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1

[    0.420821]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.420836] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.420948] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.420963]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1

[    0.420968]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.420979] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.421109] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.421126]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1

[    0.421130]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.421141] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.421253] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.421265] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.421274] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.421281] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.421288] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.421294] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]

[    0.421301] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.421308] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x80000000-0xf0000000]

[    0.421315] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.421322] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0x90100000-0x901fffff]

[    0.421329] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x90000000-0x900fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.421337] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.421343] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.421350] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf8200000-0xf83fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.421358] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.421364] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.421371] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.421378] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]

[    0.421384] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.421391] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x80000000-0xf0000000]

[    0.421493] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.421879] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.424144] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.428250] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.429258] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.429373] TCP reno registered

[    0.429518] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.429667] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.430148] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.430578] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.430689] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.430796] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.430934] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.431228] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.437357] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x106c2, pf=0x8, revision=0x219

[    0.437494] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x106c2, pf=0x8, revision=0x219

[    0.437627] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x106c2, pf=0x8, revision=0x219

[    0.437755] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x106c2, pf=0x8, revision=0x219

[    0.438065] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.438259] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.439364] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.439505] type=2000 audit(1334595272.438:1): initialized

[    0.482264] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.495997] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.496966] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.497752] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    0.498507] msgmni has been set to 3993

[    0.498967] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.500456] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.500650] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.500756] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.501098] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.502271] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.503239] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.503353] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.503678] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945G Chipset

[    0.504301] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.507408] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x80000000

[    0.509337] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.509548] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.509942] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.510165] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.510748] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.515403] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.515582]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1

[    0.515589]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.515607] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.515722] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.602818] [drm] set up 7M of stolen space

[    1.947087] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    1.947694] [drm] initialized overlay support

[    2.210864] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 102x42

[    2.220015] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.220141] drm: registered panic notifier

[    2.220269] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    2.220673] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.485160] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    2.507194] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    2.514826] brd: module loaded

[    2.518454] loop: module loaded

[    2.519687] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    2.519719] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.519991] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.520216] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    2.520816] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    2.522153] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x20b0 irq 14

[    2.526568] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x20b8 irq 15

[    2.530970] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.531048] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

[    2.535409] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    2.690051] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.690239] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    2.695095] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    2.699994] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c8 ctl 0x20ec bmdma 0x20a0 irq 19

[    2.704384] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c0 ctl 0x20e8 bmdma 0x20a8 irq 19

[    2.709468] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    2.714144] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    2.718491] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    2.723120] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    2.727512] r8169 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.731906] r8169 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.731960]   alloc irq_desc for 40 on node -1

[    2.731965]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.731988] r8169 0000:01:00.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.732745] r8169 0000:01:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90000368000, 00:27:0e:01:79:8e, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 40

[    2.744982] console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.749295] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.754251] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.758730]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on node -1

[    2.758736]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.758752] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    2.763215] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.763223] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.767845] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.772226] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    2.776488] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    2.784518] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.784565] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0x902c4000

[    2.798037] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.802144] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.806254] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.810393] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.814457] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    2.818514] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.822979] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.826939] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    2.831178] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.835356] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.839622] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    2.843613] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.843621] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.847881] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.851956] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00002080

[    2.856118] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.860201] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.864292] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.868342] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.872527] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.877110] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.881255] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.885468] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.889647] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.889655] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.893996] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.898175] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00002060

[    2.902332] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.906415] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.910395] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.914358] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.918377] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    2.922369] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0, 11.01A11, max UDMA/133

[    2.922860] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.922876] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.923078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.923095] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.923102] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.923401] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.923486] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00002040

[    2.923596] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.923602] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.923608] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.923613] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.923618] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    2.924122] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.924137] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.924321] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.924337] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.924344] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.924589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.924637] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00002020

[    2.924733] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.924740] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.924745] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.924750] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.924755] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    2.925237] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.925252] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.925733] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.925739] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.925948] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.925953] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.926178] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    2.926524] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    2.926529] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[    2.926666] USB Serial support registered for MCT U232

[    2.926826] usbcore: registered new interface driver mct_u232

[    2.926831] mct_u232: z2.1:Magic Control Technology USB-RS232 converter driver

[    2.927223] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.930454] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.930472] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.930890] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.931955] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.932253] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.932299] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.932464] i2c /dev entries driver

[    2.934026] coretemp coretemp.0: Unable to read TjMax from CPU.

[    2.934422] coretemp coretemp.1: Unable to read TjMax from CPU.

[    2.935380] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.935711] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.935717] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.940580] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.940756] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.940760] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.942035]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on node -1

[    2.942041]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.942059] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.942137]   alloc irq_desc for 41 on node -1

[    2.942141]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.942159] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.942224] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.968085] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    3.134238] ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    3.144734] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.149983] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-2 11.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.151330] hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

[    3.159178] ALSA device list:

[    3.159456] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    3.159700] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.159708] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.159811] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.159845] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.180653]   #0: HDA Intel at 0x902c0000 irq 41

[    3.180690]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    3.189455] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    3.190594] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.198196] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    3.203525] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    3.209241] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.213801] TCP cubic registered

[    3.218176] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.223483] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    3.230312] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.234712] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    3.240759] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.245857] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    3.245893] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.250636]   Magic number: 8:776:944

[    3.254987] tty tty1: hash matches

[    3.574805] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    3.582113] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.586539] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.591640] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.596040] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    3.600326] md: autorun ...

[    3.604629] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    3.666262] EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    3.670718] EXT3-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    3.677455] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[    3.830911] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    3.830991] EXT3-fs (sda3): orphan cleanup on readonly fs

[    3.848198] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 467498

[    3.871003] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 420169

[    3.871669] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 420180

[    3.882740] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 899598

[    3.893061] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 899599

[    3.893094] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 899600

[    3.893368] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 899601

[    3.893404] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 899602

[    3.893434] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 899603

[    3.911654] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1096756

[    3.916150] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1096790

[    3.921637] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1095790

[    3.921673] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1095789

[    3.931056] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1716963

[    3.970307] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 419965

[    3.970348] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 420171

[    3.977783] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 523512

[    3.978120] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 523516

[    3.978153] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 523517

[    3.987139] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 525717

[    3.987458] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 525734

[    3.987495] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 525735

[    3.987812] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524704

[    3.993069] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524595

[    4.000830] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524601

[    4.010318] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 524731

[    4.024235] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 500925

[    4.047279] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 417069

[    4.053191] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 418698

[    4.068302] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 429583

[    4.068914] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 429624

[    4.086571] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 437720

[    4.086863] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 437721

[    4.086896] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 437722

[    4.086926] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 437723

[    4.097496] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 468786

[    4.138308] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 392525

[    4.150601] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 469695

[    4.169573] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 419722

[    4.188374] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1195206

[    4.194358] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1195218

[    4.202957] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1196184

[    4.203249] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1194763

[    4.223249] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 401238

[    4.239084] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1088241

[    4.262130] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1104936

[    4.271314] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1107243

[    4.275252] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1120115

[    4.287115] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1095977

[    4.292085] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1095975

[    4.300697] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1096008

[    4.323755] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 494561

[    4.348990] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 417477

[    4.362753] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 876182

[    4.369426] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 876184

[    4.369460] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 876186

[    4.388185] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 458367

[    4.406264] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 460469

[    4.444499] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 411955

[    4.445078] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 412102

[    4.457428] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 526648

[    4.457739] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 526674

[    4.471045] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 556691

[    4.489736] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 500507

[    4.500260] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 526190

[    4.500298] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 526191

[    4.500329] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 526192

[    4.508294] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 507784

[    4.525638] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 891204

[    4.532102] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 866704

[    4.550857] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 436912

[    4.564484] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 540960

[    4.577062] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 400635

[    4.577092] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1553450

[    4.577124] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1553449

[    4.577145] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1553448

[    4.577166] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1553447

[    4.577186] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1553446

[    4.577202] EXT3-fs (sda3): 78 orphan inodes deleted

[    4.581428] EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery complete

[    4.639464] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    4.643587] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    4.647719] Freeing unused kernel memory: 612k freed

[    4.652126] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    4.656835] Freeing unused kernel memory: 900k freed

[    4.662043] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1660k freed

[    6.157424] cat used greatest stack depth: 4208 bytes left

[    6.413366] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3936 bytes left

[   11.406864] <30>udevd[1173]: starting version 171

[   12.917187] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   12.917204] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x2000-0x201f] conflicts with ACPI region SMB1 [irq 8192-8214 64bit pref window disabled]

[   12.917211] ACPI: This conflict may cause random problems and system instability

[   12.917217] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   15.254837] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores.

[   15.255240] VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa001eb20

[   15.255427] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x6e4 offMax=0x4e54

[   15.255653] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[   15.255662] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.1.8 (interface 0x00190000).

[   17.976402] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[   18.146917] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[   18.159414] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   18.160098] EXT3-fs (sda4): using internal journal

[   18.160109] EXT3-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   22.058355] Adding 2104508k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104508k 

[   24.192522] r8169 0000:01:00.0: eth0: link up

[   24.192533] r8169 0000:01:00.0: eth0: link up

[   34.642023] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## Ant P.

Looks OK to me. Have you tried without acpi_enforce_resources?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Looks OK to me. Have you tried without acpi_enforce_resources?

 

"acpi_enforce_resources" the kernel I'm running does not even have this setting! (linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5)

----------

## Dont Panic

Whenever your computer starts having periodic mystery reboots, it always nice to get a memtest run.  If nothing else, it will eliminate memory errors from consideration.

Also, are top and slabtop giving you any indications that memory consumption is steadily going up?

----------

## Ant P.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

>  *Ant P. wrote:*   Looks OK to me. Have you tried without acpi_enforce_resources? 
> 
> "acpi_enforce_resources" the kernel I'm running does not even have this setting! (linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5)

 

Your boot command line says otherwise.

```
fd # dmesg 

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset 

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu 

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (root@clinic) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #3 SMP Tue May 3 17:13:22 MDT 2011 

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3  i915.modeset=1  acpi_enforce_resources=lax 
```

```
[   12.917204] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x2000-0x201f] conflicts with ACPI region SMB1 [irq 8192-8214 64bit pref window disabled] 

[   12.917211] ACPI: This conflict may cause random problems and system instability 
```

----------

